# Anyone got some tips on how to be less creepy?



## Brill (Mar 13, 2013)

Anyone? 
I go to school and do stupid shit, like make sexual comments, touch people inapropriatly. I know that a lot of teenagers do similar shut, but i know i go to far... People dont want to go near me, and often ignore me.

I know that people will comment with shit like "just stop". But i realky dont know how to "just stop".

Thanks.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## leonardo7 (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## flexkill (Mar 13, 2013)

I always say play to your strenghts. If you are a creepy motherfucker....than keep creeping on dude. Don't change for others...change for yourself.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 13, 2013)

Become dark and emotional. People will still think your creepy, but won't say it to your face.


----------



## Brill (Mar 13, 2013)

flexkill said:


> I always say play to your strenghts. If you are a creepy motherfucker....than keep creeping on dude. Don't change for others...change for yourself.



Personally i think im creepy as fuck and i hate it. Everyday i look back on the day and wonder,"why he fuck did i do that? Thats really fucked up"


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 13, 2013)

treat others how you would like to be treated.


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 13, 2013)

Is that a serious question? I mean, you answered it for yourself, what do you expect from us then, to say everything in 'no' form?

But I agree, I think you should become dark and EMOtional 
Don't forget the hair!


----------



## flexkill (Mar 13, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Personally i think im creepy as fuck and i hate it. Everyday i look back on the day and wonder,"why he fuck did i do that? Thats really fucked up"



Well if you see yourself having a mannerism or personality that you don't like but can't change...it might be time for some "couch" time Bro. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Mar 13, 2013)

Have no real advice on being less creepy, but maybe this will at least help you feel less creepy. At the very least it's a good laugh.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8MqAmPA_GA


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 13, 2013)

Damn, getting called creepy on an island full of criminals?!


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 13, 2013)

Mate come on. I know you're in a shitty situation and you're only young but you need to start thinking about waking the fuck up to yourself, growing up a bit and handling your shit like a man. Learn now or spend your twenties eating more shit because the adult world won't wait for you to figure it out. 

I don't mean to be harsh but I spent my teens being the weird kid and I lost a lot of time and missed a lot of great experiences that I've been working my ass off to try and catch up on. Nobody can tell you how, you just need to grab hold of your balls and figure it out for yourself. All we can do is give suggestions, it's up to you to make them work for you.

Step 1: Lay off the sex jokes. 

There's a time and a place for that sort of humour, more importantly, there's a way to deliver them without coming off as a rapist. Are you making jokes or just saying nasty shit for the sake of saying nasty shit? Because that's a real grey area that most people don't fall into.

Step 2: Stop touching people.

The fact that you used the term "inappropriately" here says it all. Respect people's physical space and for the love of god, keep your hands off girls at school. There's a lot of variables in human interaction but this one seems pretty cut and dry. If you feel like the physical contact you're about to make is inappropriate, just fucking stop. I can't understand how this isn't obvious to you. While you're at it, read up on how terrifyingly loose the definition of "sexual assault" is in Australia. Seriously I shouldn't even have to say this. 

Those are probably good places to start, I wouldn't worry about anything else until you've got those 2 points mastered.


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Mar 13, 2013)

Honestly mate, you make way to many threads about being awkward, posts about biting peoples feet etc.. What you really need to is go get some help for whatever your going through/have issues with (If you do want to change/get better), a forum of guitarists is really one the last places you should be looking for help/guidance..


----------



## Brill (Mar 13, 2013)

Im currently seeing 2 therapists for other bullshit, and when i do bring shit like this up, thry just side track to other non related shit.


----------



## flexkill (Mar 13, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Im currently seeing 2 therapists for other bullshit, and when i do bring shit like this up, thry just side track to other non related shit.


I call bullshit!


----------



## trianglebutt (Mar 13, 2013)

Only you are going to be able to fix a problem like that man. Think before you act. No one is going to give you some easy way to improve your situation, it's all up to you to discipline yourself.


----------



## Discoqueen (Mar 13, 2013)

Just chill out, man. Just be a little more reserved and only 'creep' on your freinds because then it'll prolly give you guys something to laugh about. Respecting people's space is a must or its more then creeping, its obnoxious/offensive.


_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## flypap3r (Mar 13, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Im currently seeing 2 therapists for other bullshit, and when i do bring shit like this up, thry just side track to other non related shit.


 
Maybe it's time to go for number 3 and make a hat trick out of it


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 13, 2013)

just find a friend who`s the complete OPPOSITE of you and mimic his behavior,an old band I was in "adopped" this one creepy guy for a while now he`s a mackdaddyladiesman.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2013)

Don't do any of the things you said in the OP... 

I'm considered creepy for being nice alot of the time. Apparently ppl w/ Y chromosomes don't do that w/o ulterior motives... I was unaware.


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 13, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Anyone?
> I go to school and do stupid shit, like make sexual comments, touch people inapropriatly. I know that a lot of teenagers do similar shut, but i know i go to far... People dont want to go near me, and often ignore me.
> 
> I know that people will comment with shit like "just stop". But i realky dont know how to "just stop".
> ...



First off you're acknowledging what you're doing is bad behavior. That's a step in the right direction. If you're verbally sexually harassing and groping girls that's just wrong man. Something in your environment is causing you to do this. Every man has an animalistic instinct I suppose. I've always been polite to females but I used to be a major womanizer and that was a problem for me. Getting married helped and I've been monogamous for 13 years but just as a suggestion you may want to try reading the Bible, repenting your sins and asking God and Jesus Christ to forgive your sins. Also try going to a few churches and see if you can remain calm and act normal there. Lutheran or Baptist churches make the most sense to me. There are sexual perverts at Churches so you may end up getting harassed yourself so be careful there. Start wearing a Crucifix necklace, carry a Bible around with you and whenever you feel the impulse to say or do something inappropriate read some scripture. This may reduce your impulses somewhat. Also stopping listening to music like brutal death metal where all they talk about is raping, butchering and BBQ'ing womenfolk might help calm your impulses as well.


----------



## EcoliUVA (Mar 13, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Don't do any of the things you said in the OP...
> 
> I'm considered creepy for being nice alot of the time. Apparently ppl w/ Y chromosomes don't do that w/o ulterior motives... I was unaware.



OMG NICE PEOPLE?!? They all either want to kill me or fuck me, no exceptions. People call me paranoid, but I'm really just SMARTER THAN THEM.

/sarcasmoff

To OP: You clearly know how the world works. You have to work on this yourself, no one else can. Actually, that's not entirely true. Eventually someone will help you...with this thing called a "prison."


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 13, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> as a suggestion you may want to try reading the Bible, repenting your sins and asking God and Jesus Christ to forgive your sins. Also try going to a few churches and see if you can remain calm and act normal there. Lutheran or Baptist churches make the most sense to me. There are sexual perverts at Churches so you may end up getting harassed yourself so be careful there. Start wearing a Crucifix necklace, carry a Bible around with you and whenever you feel the impulse to say or do something inappropriate read some scripture. This may reduce your impulses somewhat.



Seriously 



Eric Christian said:


> Also stopping listening to music like brutal death metal where all they talk about is raping, butchering and BBQ'ing womenfolk might help calm your impulses as well.


This was a kick into the balls. How's that even possible to GIVE THAT SHIT UP??


----------



## -42- (Mar 13, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> I know that people will comment with shit like "just stop". But i realky dont know how to "just stop".



The way you phrase it makes it sound like those are your default modes of interaction. Which basically means you need help, professional help. I'm not sure where you're at regarding role models, but find some positive ones.

Also, you say you want to change, but I've seen you reject a lot of the help that is thrown your way, at least via other members here. Don't indulge yourself with excuses for your behavior, and don't think that your actions are permissible because you feel bad about them. Changing who you are is hard, there are no easy answers and you _will_ make mistakes.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm sure being a furry helps you come off as less creepy.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Mar 13, 2013)

Konfyouzd said:


> Don't do any of the things you said in the OP...
> 
> I'm considered creepy for being nice alot of the time. Apparently ppl w/ Y chromosomes don't do that w/o ulterior motives... I was unaware.



Same boat. Apparently opening the door for people and just being nice is code for "I want you naked."


----------



## Basti (Mar 13, 2013)

Get to grips with the fact that you're in control of your actions. Don't worry about it man, people often dislike aspects of their personality, they merely change over time from wanting to change. You'd be surprised how far you can get if you set your mind to it. 
The only way you could fail is if you stop bothering to be less creepy from saying to yourself 'oh what's the point' yadda yadda...you should see it as a challenge like learning to sweep pick , except it's much easier  see ya on the other side.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2013)

-42- said:


> Don't indulge yourself with excuses for your behavior, and don't think that your actions are permissible because you feel bad about them. Changing who you are is hard, there are no easy answers and you _will_ make mistakes.



This is advice a lot of folks need to hear. Not just OP. 



Captain Butterscotch said:


> Same boat. Apparently opening the door for people and just being nice is code for "I want you naked."



Yup... I'm not sure if it's bad past experience or arrogance... Either way. I'm gonna get me a cougar.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 13, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> First off you're acknowledging what you're doing is bad behavior. That's a step in the right direction. If you're verbally sexually harassing and groping girls that's just wrong man. Something in your environment is causing you to do this. Every man has an animalistic instinct I suppose. I've always been polite to females but I used to be a major womanizer and that was a problem for me. Getting married helped and I've been monogamous for 13 years but just as a suggestion you may want to try reading the Bible, repenting your sins and asking God and Jesus Christ to forgive your sins. Also try going to a few churches and see if you can remain calm and act normal there. Lutheran or Baptist churches make the most sense to me. There are sexual perverts at Churches so you may end up getting harassed yourself so be careful there. Start wearing a Crucifix necklace, carry a Bible around with you and whenever you feel the impulse to say or do something inappropriate read some scripture. This may reduce your impulses somewhat. Also stopping listening to music like brutal death metal where all they talk about is raping, butchering and BBQ'ing womenfolk might help calm your impulses as well.



i cant even tell if this is a joke or for real


----------



## facepalm66 (Mar 13, 2013)

^ same here, but I assume ( or I want to do that ) that it IS a joke, a nasty and sarcastic one. If it's true, then it's hilarious..
Otherwise... Return 0; ( C )


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 13, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i cant even tell if this is a joke or for real


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/230640-ncd-new-crucifix-day.html


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 13, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> ^ same here, but I assume ( or I want to do that ) that it IS a joke, a nasty and sarcastic one. If it's true, then it's hilarious..
> Otherwise... Return 0; ( C )



Maybe I'm just an asshole but to me it's funny either way...


----------



## morrowcosom (Mar 13, 2013)

It seems you are just a "creepy" bastard and that is your natural state of mind. You would not give a damn if people did not tell you that you were "creepy" though. 

If you cannot do anything about being creepy, embrace it and do something creepy people are good at.

As far as being able to be around people and being not becoming super "creepy", let the creepiness out somewhere else. If it is who you are, it has to come out. 

When you are alone or with a creepy friend, do all your creepy stuff. Finger stuffed animals with people in them, write uninhibited stories and poetry about the creepy shit you are feeling, scream out whatever random creepy thoughts come to your head, wear a gimp mask in your underwear, etc.


----------



## Murmel (Mar 13, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Same boat. Apparently opening the door for people and just being nice is code for "I want you naked."


Wow, America must be full of cunts. I always hold up doors for people and it's very appreciated


----------



## tedtan (Mar 13, 2013)

morrowcosom said:


> ...
> 
> If you cannot do anything about being creepy, embrace it and do something creepy people are good at...
> 
> Finger stuffed animals with people in them, write uninhibited stories and poetry about the creepy shit you are feeling, scream out whatever random creepy thoughts come to your head, wear a gimp mask in your underwear, etc.


 
You speakng from exerience, morrowcosom.


----------



## Tommy (Mar 13, 2013)

First off, I love your threads. 

Second, I used to be a really weird kid. I was really quiet and never really talked to anyone. When I did speak it was usually something inappropriate not sexual but came off as creepy. I was super socially awkward. Then I choose to change that. Hung around different people and put myself in a whole different mind set. I eventually grew out of it and matured a lot. 

Now I'm a really nice guy now to make up for how much of an asshole I used to be. I'm no longer socially awkward. Opening doors for people still gets me strange looks though but whatever.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 13, 2013)

Lox...

Your threads...


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Mar 13, 2013)

Cut your hair and take some of those ridiculous face piercings out.


----------



## Yimmj (Mar 13, 2013)

Lol is this real?


----------



## theo (Mar 13, 2013)

Be happy, genuinely happy. Smile at people.
Be interested in what they have to say.


Stop biting feet, making sexual comments and inappropriately handling women.


----------



## irondavidson (Mar 13, 2013)

In high school i was slapping the asses of girls around me. We had a good laugh about it, cos they didn´t know, i was serious... Hehe!

Anyhow! You have to understand, that (if i understood right) you are a teenager and thats a very difficult age for most of us. You don´t know what you are doing, why you are doing that and anyway what the fuck are you supposed to do?? Its confusing! But the thing you need to know is that it will pass and your life is not gonna be a hell as it might be right now! You will calm down and change with time, even if you are infamous in school right now..


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Mar 13, 2013)

No offence man but it sounds like you're trying to be very "quirky and zany and very original and different than everybody else" and that's just totally not rad, nobody really digs people like that


----------



## theo (Mar 13, 2013)

Mythic squirrel is pretty spot on. Stop publicizing minute details about yourself, such as your veganism, my little pony obsession and apparent furry fetish. 

You know how people hate religious doorknockers who come along and try to shove jesus christ down your throat? What you are doing isn't so different. Sorry to come off harsh.


----------



## Fiction (Mar 13, 2013)

Captain Butterscotch said:


> Same boat. Apparently opening the door for people and just being nice is code for "I want you naked."



Pretty much the only reason I open doors


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 13, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Cut your hair and take some of those ridiculous face piercings out.



Welp, someone beat me to it.

For real, you can be considered creepy by just the way you carry yourself and advertise yourself. Sure, freedom of expression, but when you go a little too far, it comes across very badly.

And as for the door thing... you open the door for them so you can stare at their ass! Come on!


----------



## Eric Christian (Mar 13, 2013)

BIG ND SWEATY said:


> i cant even tell if this is a joke or for real



Sexually harassing people and groping them is no joke. Its simply the precursor to rape and any who conducts themselves like this needs to have their behavior modified either voluntarily or involuntarily. Its not ok at school or anywhere else for that matter. If you want to have casual sex with a women then there are way more appropriate methods.

I can't say I'm perfect, far from it. Whilst the OP's behavior seems blatant and crude in comparison it took me a long time to realize that females are actually more than sexual objects always available for conquest if they were interested and willing. I'm just saying what worked for me. In the same token, if a person is being a retarded creep and some type of spirituality can help normalize that person then maybe it's a good thing. Martial Arts or Skydiving might be an option as well, who knows? I used to be a Baptist but the Lutheran faith seemed the most transparent and legit. You guys can make fun of me all you want and throw up horns or whatever and mock me but I'm just saying what makes me a better person.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 13, 2013)

-42- said:


> Also, you say you want to change, but I've seen you reject a lot of the help that is thrown your way, at least via other members here. *Don't indulge yourself with excuses for your behavior, and don't think that your actions are permissible because you feel bad about them. *



Quoting this because Loxodrome needs to read it again.



Eric Christian said:


> I'm just saying what worked for me



Yes, so please people, lay off. He was just trying to give some advice other people hadn't yet.


----------



## theoctopus (Mar 13, 2013)

Buy a male mannequin, dress it up like your mom, and practice not being creepy to it. The gender and maternal appearance will make you comfortable and natural. You'll be normal in no time.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 13, 2013)

I am trying to be legitimately helpful here and not a troll or anything so dont be offended but just by reading some of your posts I think you may have mild autism or some mental handicap and have not yet been diagnosed.

I think it may be seriously worth your while to speak with a professional and ask them, just make sure you dont let your diagnosis define you as a person!


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 13, 2013)

i gotta agree with Stealth there. Sounds a little like what I have, Aspergers.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 13, 2013)

I have met a lot of successful and smart people with various kinds of autism and they are fine. You cant even tell, its just knowing how to work with it and adapt if its mild.


----------



## right_to_rage (Mar 13, 2013)

Do you even lift bro?






Seriously, exercise is a proven way to boost confidence thus reducing awkwardness. If that doesn't reduce your creepiness at least you be creepy AND in shape. Also, avoid 4chan for at least a few months.


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 13, 2013)

Rage actually has a point lmfao. I've gotten a lot better with socializing since I've started exercising and getting in shape.


----------



## daniel_95 (Mar 14, 2013)

I hate this saying but hey, it applies.

Check yourself before you wreck yourself. i.e think before you act. Before you say something you may regard as unusual or strong, take a second to think if the situation really calls for it. Just go with the flow of the conversation and please refrain from grabbing on people.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 14, 2013)

Eric Christian said:


> Sexually harassing people and groping them is no joke.



oh for sure, there's no denying that. my comment was directed at the whole religion and stop listening to death metal thing


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 14, 2013)

You know what you're doing wrong. 

Question is, why do you keep doing it? Honestly- I'm curious about your thoughts on this. When you're about to touch someone inappropriately (which at the school I work at would get you removed from lessons, put into isolation and some serious letters sent home to your parents before we reintegrate you - and would get you up on sexual harassment charges in any workplace)- what is your thought process?


----------



## Fiction (Mar 14, 2013)

theoctopus said:


> Buy a male mannequin, dress it up like your mom, and practice not being creepy to it. The gender and maternal appearance will make you comfortable and natural. You'll be normal in no time.



It's a trap!

Edit: woah, double entendre.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 14, 2013)

Based on several of your threads all of your _'awkwardness'_ stems from you being a furry. I mean if you really are biting people and touching them inappropriately just because you like pretending you're a dog that is not okay (albeit I'm making an assumption). Your behavior goes from being a personal choice that affects no one to harassment. It just needs to stop. 

You're not cool because your different so if that's your aim it isn't working apparently. 

I'd give you more serious advice, but you already know the answer as you stated it clearly in the OP. It is obvious you want an excuse, easy way out or a way to continue, but get away with it.


----------



## mniel8195 (Mar 14, 2013)

its pretty hard to just think your way into a new way of behaving. You have to do something proactive to change the behavior. Being around people that you can relate to will help. I would start by not talking so much, not jumping into situations. be more observant and speak when spoken to. Once you feel like you can get your shit together and however you get their. practice acting like the person you want to be.


----------



## Manurack (Mar 14, 2013)

_"Do you wanna go to jail or you wanna go home?"_ - *Training Day*


----------



## Brill (Mar 14, 2013)

Varcolac said:


> You know what you're doing wrong.
> 
> Question is, why do you keep doing it? Honestly- I'm curious about your thoughts on this. When you're about to touch someone inappropriately (which at the school I work at would get you removed from lessons, put into isolation and some serious letters sent home to your parents before we reintegrate you - and would get you up on sexual harassment charges in any workplace)- what is your thought process?



Thought process:
Inner voice 1: hey, lets do this.
Inner vouce 2: that sounds awesome!(this part happens in like 1 second, if that)
'does thing'.
Inner voice 3: why the fuck did i do that?


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

It sounds like issues with being impulsive more so than intentionally being creepy. I'm not a psychologist/psychiatrist, so I'm in no position to give any kind of in depth advice. The best I can say is that you need to continue working with your doctor. My understanding from you is that your doctor is kind of a dick and just ignores you when you try and bring this problem up with him. Find a new doctor if possible. If you're having issues with impulsiveness, that's something a doctor should look at. It will get you into a LOT of trouble if left unchecked. That said, to some degree it's normal for a teenager to do dumb, impulsive shit. But the things you're saying that you're doing is a little bit to the extreme.


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 14, 2013)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I am trying to be legitimately helpful here and not a troll or anything so dont be offended but just by reading some of your posts I think you may have mild autism or some mental handicap and have not yet been diagnosed.
> 
> I think it may be seriously worth your while to speak with a professional and ask them, just make sure you dont let your diagnosis define you as a person!



^This guy knows what hes talking about. You really might wanna check that out. My other guitarist has a small form of autism. Something you'd never really pick up on with him, as he seems totally normal. But I guess some people just have it very slightly, and others pretty severely


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 14, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Thought process:
> Inner voice 1: hey, lets do this.
> Inner vouce 2: that sounds awesome!(this part happens in like 1 second, if that)
> 'does thing'.
> Inner voice 3: why the fuck did i do that?



Yeah, man. I'm all about self help and avoiding doctors unless totally necessary, but, broseph, that sounds like a psychological issue that should be checked out by professionals. I know you said you have therapists, but if your urges are that serious, perhaps you should go to a hospital and tell them these feelings. 

What if, one day, your inner voices tell you to have sex with a passed out girl or worse? You don't want to it to spiral into something horrible, man. I agree that SSO isn't exactly the place to go for this type of thing, but as of now, some guys have been giving some great advice and are seemingly sympathetic towards your situation. Try your best to control these urges and alter your behaviors because once you step over to that side... The side of committing heinous crimes, purely out of impulsive urge, then you will no longer have this support, bud. 

You said you're a teen so I know you're going through that stage in life where everything sucks and life seems more shitty than it actually is, so go smoke a joint, listen to some Bob Marley, and really evaluate and analyse the problem and do some soul searching. 

You've got so much life to live, my n*gga. Spend your days with smiles, brah. Good luck, man.


----------



## phugoid (Mar 14, 2013)

Interacting successfully with other people means paying attention to them, caring about what they have to say (or at least pretending to). Think of it like tuning in to a radio station by turning the knob - you adjust so you're both on the same frequency. (Do radios still have knobs?)

It's so much easier to be a real-life troll, and get a reaction by doing some stupid provocative bullsh.

Do you really want to change? That means learning new skills, and resisting the temptation to be an ass. Might also mean opening yourself up to real embarrassment and rejection (you're getting this from an expert in the field).


----------



## Loomer (Mar 14, 2013)

Take off your Fedora and burn it.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll say this: ignore people that tell you to change stuff about you like piercings and clothes that you wear. If that's what you wanna wear, then wear it proudly. The problem is not with your fashion. The problem lies with impulsive and some social issues. Just keep trying to talk with your doctors and you'll get some pro help with what you need.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

Tough question, as creepiness is very hard to define. I would say though that it seems like you have a lack of innate understanding of social protocol that sounds autist-y to me.

General social protocols, just for reference:
-The norm in the western world is to not touch someone until being invited to, this goes for both men and women.
-Jokes are ok, but sexual and offensive jokes are usually recommended for people you know will appreciate them, or if you are a good enough people person (which you don't seem to be), you can probably get a good understanding of what strangers might appreciate them too. It's all about knowing you audience.
-Please stop with the biting of feet, I have no idea of where that would be considered socially acceptable outside of som light pain-sex. My guess is that unless you have a girlfriend/boyfriend/wife/husband who is into that, you should probably *never*, ever do it.
-One aspect often seen as creepiness is people who don't understand personal space, and this connects back to the inappropriate touching. If you are bad at understanding personal space, try to look for social ques that the person might like some more space, these ques can be things like pulling slightly away from you, shifting eyes, and small steps backwards. Respect people's need for space, and you'll probably get rid of some creepiness. This also works through things such as walking to close to people, or leaning in too far in to say something to them.
-Another way to help with perceived creepiness is to straighten your back and pull back you shoulders, slouching can be considered very ominous, and in extention creepy. If you are standing straight, you are showing that you are proud, and has nothing to hide.
-Looking too long and intently on people is considered very creepy, if this is something that you feel like you are doing, I would suggest you stop.
-Feelings of creepiness can also be conjured up by a perceived threat to personal safety. You know what I'm going to say, right? Consider your behaviour, and alter as needed.

Everyone has their own sense of boundries, and forcing them to cross those can be considered creepy. Adopt a sense of neutral bundries that you can assume a person has, when you later get to know them, you can modify your behaviour to match their real sense of boundries. I get the feeling that you are treating everyone in the same way that you have no problem being treated in, and that is were empathy come in, you have understand that not all people accept the same level of social interaction that you do.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 14, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I'll say this: ignore people that tell you to change stuff about you like piercings and clothes that you wear. If that's what you wanna wear, then wear it proudly. The problem is not with your fashion. The problem lies with impulsive and some social issues. Just keep trying to talk with your doctors and you'll get some pro help with what you need.




The problem lies not with his piercings but they arent doing him a favor. I'm not trying to be a dick but there's a reason most places wont hire people with loads of piercings, and thats because its not normal and kind of weird. 

Personally it does not bother me but people on this forum are a lot more easy going than in real life.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 14, 2013)

Murmel said:


> Wow, America must be full of cunts. I always hold up doors for people and it's very appreciated


----------



## Brill (Mar 14, 2013)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Cut your hair and take some of those ridiculous face piercings out.



My hair is currently just longer than my chin, and i only have 2 peircings.


----------



## knifefightintheor (Mar 14, 2013)

Pending you actually want to get help for this, pending it actually happens (who knows, you've spewed bullshit in the past? Just being honest), and pending you actually go to therapy, this is something you need to bring up to your therapist. They're the ones who are going to be able to help you if you're sincere about getting help.


----------



## Murdstone (Mar 14, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> My hair is currently just longer than my chin, and i only have 2 peircings.



That length is kind of in the awkward zone, and those 2 piercings are pretty creepy when on males. Search dimple piercings on google images and count the number of guys you see on the first ten pages. Bet it's under 5.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 14, 2013)

^ yeah, unless you have a fairly skinny face along with other body mods they're gonna look weird


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 14, 2013)

Murdstone said:


> That length is kind of in the awkward zone, and those 2 piercings are pretty creepy when on males. Search dimple piercings on google images and count the number of guys you see on the first ten pages. Bet it's under 5.



Agreed - it's not the amount of piercings so much as their location/type. If I said "I only have one piercing," but then turned up with a massive 3" bull ring through the middle of my nose, people would still look askance at me.

As for hair length, it's very much a matter of how you pull it off. I have shoulder-length hair and work in a school. My tip: find a really good barber, and go in with a picture of someone you think pulls off what you're going for. I went in with a picture of Brad Pitt and it was money well spent.

The most important thing, however, is what several posters above have alluded to. Personal space. Rather than listening to these voices in your head that you know on past experience are giving you utterly terrible advice, you should know full well what is and isn't appropriate. Don't touch anyone unless they want you to touch them and make that desire known in no uncertain terms. Rein in the impulsiveness a bit. If you can't, then I am afraid it may be time to seek professional help.

There are a great many things I want to do in a day's work that I don't do. I sometimes want to swear at children. I sometimes want to put two fingers up at a colleague. Quite often I want to phone up the parents of some children and scream at them for raising a child with no concept of authority, boundaries, or the importance of their own education. I don't do these things, as instantly gratifying as they may appear at the time. It would be inappropriate for me to do so, and would lose me my job. I delay my gratification. 

You need to delay your gratification. It will probably be a long, hard process to gradually "un-creep" yourself. You will not get, and should not expect, results overnight. However, if you keep up with it, the rewards will last you a lifetime.


----------



## axxessdenied (Mar 14, 2013)

Stop being impulsive and actually contemplate the consequences of what is going through your head. "Will this creep people out? Yes!" Then, don't do it.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Do you have friends....


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 14, 2013)

Furry
Awkward Facial Piercings
Furry
Hair Length
Furry

_*Furry*_


Do I need to say more? Not gonna sugar coat it, you make yourself creepy. Get the fuck off 4chan, stop saying weird shit to people in an attempt to be 'funny' and just chill out. Stop trying to be 'unique' and shoving your veganfurrynerdism in peoples faces. I'm not saying "be like everyone else,CONFORM!" but there IS a certain social 'level' that you need to be able to function at. 


Seriously, the furry shit is fucked. I don't get it. You're a human. Not a dog. Stop acting impulsive like one.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

I know of plenty of people that into the furry thing and have no problems with social interactions. They're even pretty vocal about it. The problem just lies in the impulsiveness. I'm getting the honest impression that people here are being dicks just for the sake of being dicks. Looking at Loxo's rep is a pretty good indicator of that. "Hey guise, it's dah weeerdooo, lez laff and make funniez."

Or you know, you could not be a dick and try to be a good friend and help out. And don't give me the crap of "friends give uncomfortable truths" because that's not what's happening in this thread or in response to most anything Loxodrome posts. Internet bullying is still fucked up and wrong and you guys all wonder why schools get shot up. 



cwhitey2 said:


> Do you have friends....



Right here.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 14, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I know of plenty of people that into the furry thing and have no problems with social interactions. They're even pretty vocal about it. The problem just lies in the impulsiveness. I'm getting the honest impression that people here are being dicks just for the sake of being dicks. Looking at Loxo's rep is a pretty good indicator of that. "Hey guise, it's dah weeerdooo, lez laff and make funniez."
> 
> Or you know, you could not be a dick and try to be a good friend and help out. And don't give me the crap of "friends give uncomfortable truths" because that's not what's happening in this thread or in response to most anything Loxodrome posts. Internet bullying is still fucked up and wrong and you guys all wonder why schools get shot up.
> 
> ...




I don't really see much internet bullying going on here. We give advice and the dude simply won't take it. 

To be honest the whole "I'm seeing 2 therapists" thing makes me think this is bullshit/cry for attention.


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 14, 2013)

baptizedinblood said:


> Furry
> Awkward Facial Piercings
> Furry
> Hair Length
> ...



Plenty of people like plenty of freaky stuff. Whatever floats your horny little loveboat might not be other peoples' cup of tea though. Be a furry, fine. Yiff your heart out. Spend your disposable income on a furry animal-themed onesie with the crotch cut out. Just... don't expect people to be entirely okay with it if you bring it up uninvited. 

Some people, hell, many people, are going to be freaked out by paraphilias, which is why people don't exactly bring up their BDSM fantasies at dinner parties. At least, not the dinner parties _I_ get invited to...



baptizedinblood said:


> Seriously, the furry shit is fucked. I don't get it. You're a human. Not a dog. Stop acting impulsive like one.



And here's the stuff that makes me uncomfortable. I'd say that whatever Loxodrome wants to do in his bedroom is his business alone, not yours. Then again, if he doesn't bring it up there's no reason to criticise. I'm a little reminded of that old axiom about religions and penises: *"It's fine to have one. It's even fine to be proud of it. But please don't whip it out in public and start waving it around."* I think that goes for sexual tastes too. Unless I ask, I _really_ don't want to know about what gives you a hard-on.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 14, 2013)

Varcolac said:


> Plenty of people like plenty of freaky stuff. Whatever floats your horny little loveboat might not be other peoples' cup of tea though. Be a furry, fine. Yiff your heart out. Spend all your disposable income on a furry animal-themed onesie with the crotch cut out. Just... don't expect people to be entirely okay with it if you bring it up uninvited.
> 
> Some people, hell, many people, are going to be freaked out by paraphilias, which is why people don't exactly bring up their BDSM fantasies at dinner parties. At least, not the dinner parties _I_ get invited to...
> 
> ...




I guess I made the mistake of not clarifying what I meant: be a furry, but you don't need to tell the whole world about it.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Mar 14, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I know of plenty of people that into the furry thing and have no problems with social interactions. They're even pretty vocal about it. The problem just lies in the impulsiveness. I'm getting the honest impression that people here are being dicks just for the sake of being dicks. Looking at Loxo's rep is a pretty good indicator of that. "Hey guise, it's dah weeerdooo, lez laff and make funniez."
> 
> Or you know, you could not be a dick and try to be a good friend and help out. And don't give me the crap of "friends give uncomfortable truths" because that's not what's happening in this thread or in response to most anything Loxodrome posts. Internet bullying is still fucked up and wrong and you guys all wonder why schools get shot up.
> 
> Right here.


This. I know a lot of anime fanboys/girls, some bronies and even some furries and all of them are perfectly normal people that have no issues interacting with people. Agreed that furries and other alternative lifestyles tend to be a little...off, but quitting his hobbies seems like a bad idea.

The hair doesn't make him creepy. The piercings don't make him creepy. The furry shit doesn't make him creepy. The whole fucking mental issues ARE. His lifestyle might be influential but you can't expect him to be 100% "normal". Getting rid of the extreme impulsiveness and weird attitude could help a lot.


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2013)

The impulsiveness is the part I don't get on with.

I don't see how you can say you come off creepy, cite things you do and still be oblivious on how to "fix" things...? "Just don't do it" isn't what I'd consider overly unreasonable advice or a simplistic solution.

I was pretty awkward when I was young (middle school, early high school). The thing that helped me the most was listening to people and letting what they said/do act as a barometer for how we should interact socially. That does *not* mean changing who you are.

When I was that age, I remember feeling like an outsider, having long hair, black clothes, etc. After I learned just how to interact with people and be socialable, I started noticing how people would look past my appearance and treat me like everyone else. I was able to still be myself, like what I like, look how I look and had the added perk of being able to share it with other people instead of just being.... weird.

If all people know about you is that you look different, act different and do blatantly "creepy" things, they'll never take the time to know the person underneath.


----------



## Brill (Mar 14, 2013)

baptizedinblood said:


> I guess I made the mistake of not clarifying what I meant: be a furry, but you don't need to tell the whole world about it.



I dont go waving it around. Just because i have my icon and stuff as a furry doesn't mean i go up to random people and say shit like "i think im a dog. " or shit like that. I at most wear a wolf hat, or dog collar. And sometimes bark at people im friends with. I keep shit like to my self most of the time.

And the only reason i tell people im vegan is because they offer me food and i decline. I dont want to seem like an ungrateful dick, so i give them a reason.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> And the only reason i tell people im vegan is because they offer me food and i decline. I dont want to seem like an ungrateful dick, so i give them a reason.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 14, 2013)

Randy said:


> I don't see how you can say you come off creepy, cite things you do and still be oblivious on how to "fix" things...? "Just don't do it" isn't what I'd consider overly unreasonable advice or a simplistic solution.



+1

I used (at least I like to think I'm better) be a pretty big asshole. I'm pretty fast with really sarcastic remarks and it usually catches people off guard. I was lucky because people ended up seeing it as my way of humor but quite a few people probably graduated thinking "well, fuck that guy."

I decided I just needed to work on biting my tongue and keeping it under wraps. Even still, I just recently pissed off a friend of mine by letting a few remarks slip. It's definitely possible to keep this stuff under control but it takes time to really sink in. 

As far as touching people, that one's easy. Just avoid all non-essential contact. "Weird" touching even a low hug can be really off-putting. That's defiantly something you need to work on ASAP.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

Varcolac said:


> Unless I ask, I _really_ don't want to know about what gives you a hard-on.



Fair enough. By that same logic though, we should nuke the love and relationships thread too. Perhaps other people don't wanna know about other people's sexual conquests (straight or otherwise) or lack thereof. Or we can just accept that people are just gonna share that stuff about themselves regardless of what you, I or anyone else says. I don't understand the furry thing since despite my vast open-mindedness to most anything sexual in nature, I'm just really not into it. But as long as people aren't actually humping real animals (which I do consider a form of animal cruelty) then get your jollies how you see fit. Be proud of it even. If I said anything negative about it, then I'd be a hypocrite because I'm pretty vocal and open about the fact that I fuck people regardless of their anatomic sex or gender identity, and that I enjoy having open relationships. Other people have other ways of expressing their desires and fantasies. In my case, as long as it doesn't involve crap with kids or doing anything with actual animals, it won't bother me all that much. I adopt the mantra of "just because I personally don't understand or get it doesn't mean it is invalid."


Beyond that, attacking what Loxo wears is not constructive criticism since it really has nothing to do with his personality; outside of personal expression, that is. He's not asking for a job, he's just asking for support for a personal issue that he's having. If you guys can't think of anything helpful outside of attacking the way he looks, why on earth enter this thread to begin with? Forgive the cliche, but really, if you can't think of anything nice (or constructive) to say, then don't say anything at all. There's a whole huge forum of topics to voice your opinion on, so why people feel the need to come in and start nitpicking the way a person looks, what piercings they have, or the length of their hair is beyond me and it reeks of childishness. I'd lay a $20 bet that if anybody came at any of you with that same crap, you'd be up in arms and ready to throw down over it, or just ignore any and everything else that person has to say, even if the rest of it was solid advice. So what gives? 


OP, if I were you, I'd pierce my ass cheeks together and take a pic just as a fuck you to people that like to judge others about ridiculous piercings.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> Fair enough. By that same logic though, we should nuke the love and relationships thread too. Perhaps other people don't wanna know about other people's sexual conquests or lack thereof.



I do broadly agree with what you are saying, but I have to point out that your analogy is flawed. 
There is actually a choice in whether one goes into the love and relationship-thread or not. I can't stand the crying about "dem feels when no gf", foreveralone, or friend-zoning, so I stay out, which is anyone's prerogative.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

Jakke said:


> I do broadly agree with what you are saying, but I have to point out that your analogy is flawed.
> There is actually a choice in whether one goes into the love and relationship-thread or not. I can't stand the crying about "dem feels when no gf", foreveralone, or friend-zoning, so I stay out, which is anyone's prerogative.


I don't see how it's flawed since people have the exact same choice when it comes to entering this particular thread, or any thread for that matter.


----------



## Robtheripper (Mar 14, 2013)

Stop touching women inappropriately for starters. That should clear up 97% or so.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I don't see how it's flawed since people have the exact same choice when it comes to entering this particular thread, or any thread for that matter.



It's flawed because you are comparing someone coming up to a person and making them uncomfortable (let's say it's about their latest exploits in the sex-swing in their garage, or what size of ball gag is the right size for them), to a thread that you can choose to click on, or not.

That would be why I consider it flawed. One has uncomfortableness inflicted on them, while the other one is a choosen uncomfrotableness.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

Robtheripper said:


> Stop touching women inappropriately for starters. That should clear up 97% or so.



Now this is sound advice. This is a symptom of what's there however and I stand by my statement that having a doctor talk with OP about it and work through it is the best course of action.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

There are great methods of impulse control, and any psychologist worth his salt should know them


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry... but..

What the fuck is a "furry"?


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

Furry Fandom

Very crudely, furries who are not lifestylers are interested in Disney animals even as adults.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 14, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Furry Fandom
> 
> Very crudely, furries who are not lifestylers are interested in Disney animals even as adults.





For real?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 14, 2013)

Ahh...


----------



## Robtheripper (Mar 14, 2013)

*My* take on it is, people who are obsessed with humanoid animals and such, as far as a connection with animals i have no idea how that works, but as far as im concerned its just an outlet for people who like weird "cute" animals or something and congregate and i guess sometimes perform odd sexual acts just my


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> For real?



Yup, but I can't judge, and don't want to judge.


People've got their interests, after all. It's the clinical lycanthropes that I dislike, but they're mentally ill as a contrast.


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 14, 2013)

What a furry is depends a lot on which fur you ask in the fandom. Some people it's a casual interest, others it's a hobby and yes, in some cases, a full blown fetish. 

On the same token pretty sure the "Average Joe" would look at an 8+ string guitar and be like "What in god's name?!"


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

^Exactly


----------



## Brill (Mar 14, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Sorry... but..
> 
> What the fuck is a "furry"?



People commonly think that we dress up in animal costumes and have mass orgies.
I just think of it as i likr to act like an animal, cayse animals are awesome.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 14, 2013)

I understand. I just feel old...

When I was a kid we liked football. 

To each their own. As long as its not hurting anyone.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

Kane_Wolf said:


> What a furry is depends a lot on which fur you ask in the fandom. Some people it's a casual interest, others it's a hobby and yes, in some cases, a full blown fetish.
> 
> On the same token pretty sure the "Average Joe" would look at an 8+ string guitar and be like "What in god's name?!"



Perfectly stated.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> People commonly think that we dress up in animal costumes and have mass orgies.



You... DON'T?!?!?!?!?

I have seen the contrary on Monty Python's Flying Circus


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

I have bouts with impulsiveness myself and it stems from my manic episodes. (some days I wonder if I'm bipolar and not just clinically depressed)

In my case, I just say really strange things and get very giddy. A lot of the time I don't even bother asking if I should do this. It comes out like pure instinct. It isn't until later that I stop and ask myself "why the hell did I do that?"
Thankfully I rarely did anything beyond say stupid, but funny things. There were a couple times when I was irate about something that was bothering me that I came down with a form of mania and basically started screaming at people that weren't even there. I haven't done that in quite a long time, but I get that it can come out in various forms and not all of them are just impulsive silliness. (my most common form of it)

That's why I push to talk with professionals about it. I've gotten a lot of help with that in my own weirdness and creepiness.


----------



## Jakke (Mar 14, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I have bouts with impulsiveness myself and it stems from my manic episodes. (some days I wonder if I'm bipolar and not just clinically depressed)
> 
> In my case, I just say really strange things and get very giddy. A lot of the time I don't even bother asking if I should do this. It comes out like pure instinct. It isn't until later that I stop and ask myself "why the hell did I do that?"
> Thankfully I rarely did anything beyond say stupid, but funny things. There were a couple times when I was irate about something that was bothering me that I came down with a form of mania and basically started screaming at people that weren't even there. I haven't done that in quite a long time, but I get that it can come out in various forms and not all of them are just impulsive silliness. (my most common form of it)
> ...


----------



## Brill (Mar 14, 2013)

Kane_Wolf said:


> What a furry is depends a lot on which fur you ask in the fandom. Some people it's a casual interest, others it's a hobby and yes, in some cases, a full blown fetish.
> 
> On the same token pretty sure the "Average Joe" would look at an 8+ string guitar and be like "What in god's name?!"



Tgere are a lit if crazy furries out there that give us a bad name. Like my ex; yhought she was a cat person from anothrt planet, who had 9 cat/dog people inside her head.


----------



## Alice AKW (Mar 14, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Tgere are a lit if crazy furries out there that give us a bad name. Like my ex; yhought she was a cat person from anothrt planet, who had 9 cat/dog people inside her head.



Oh I know, I've met quite a few nutjobs in the community. Lots of douchebags and just flat out psychos. The nice people I've met though are some amazing people


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 14, 2013)

right_to_rage said:


> Do you even lift bro?
> 
> 
> Seriously, exercise is a proven way to boost confidence thus reducing awkwardness. If that doesn't reduce your creepiness at least you be creepy AND in shape. Also, avoid 4chan for at least a few months.



Yeah seriously my social skills, self-image, self-conduct and general conduct of life have increased a stupidly ridiculous amount since I started lifting (as well as physique, strength, fitness etc. ). Cannot endorse it enough.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't see a problem with people giving Loxo advice on how to go about things in the context of getting a job. There are few interactions as difficult for the socially maladjusted as getting a job (at least one worth having anyway), and given that after high school most adult social interactions will happen in a workplace of some description I'd say it's the perfect goal to shoot for.

Like I said to Lox, I've been the weird kid and I was proud to be it. But being jobless and awkward because nobody wanted to be around the weird guy was not the life I wanted for myself. So I did what many others have suggested, by taking people's reactions to me as a social barometer and adapting accordingly. 

Notice my use of the word "adapting" rather than "changing". Nobody can ever totally be themselves around everyone, even "normal" people. At some level every single person on the face of the planet suppresses certain aspects of their personality as situations dictate. There's often leeway to open up a little bit more but it should be reactive, let people ask if they want to know, don't shove it in their face and expect them to deal with it.

For what it's worth, I have long hair down to my back, and a red goatee (it's naturally red, not a dye job). I run the IT at a research organisation, and as such I spend my days around academics with PHDs, not the most open minded crowd you're likely to find. The people I work with know that I play lead guitar in a metal band, I did not offer that information unsolicited, they asked, I told. Nobody I work with has heard my band's music but for 2 people who were specifically interested to hear me play. I bring my sense of humour to the work place but I keep it moderated to the palettes around me. These are examples of adapting to social situations that work for me, I'm not awkward around people at work and they aren't awkward around me (I've even had a romantic entanglement with a coworker, not that it went anywhere but that was her shit getting in the way, not mine). 

Who I am has changed in so much as I now take an adaptive approach to social interaction based on maintaining good professional relationships at work. As a side-effect, that approach has made me so much better at social in my personal life, making the things that have changed about me all for the better. So I'm not saying you can't express yourself or you need to change who you are, I'm just saying moderation is everything if you're into the path less travelled, so to speak. 

With that said (and as a tl;dr), some people act like if they're not shoving their entire personality out into the collective consciousness at all times they'll cease to exist. My response to that is don't be a fucking drama queen. Find some people with common ground and be happy to know them. For everyone else, keep your shit to yourself unless asked.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Mar 14, 2013)

This thread is fucking nuts. It's awesome.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 14, 2013)

7stringDemon said:


> This thread is fucking nuts. It's awesome.



Hah, so I'm not the only person lurking this thread, eating popcorn.  (no offense to anyone)


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 14, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> I at most wear a wolf hat, or dog collar. And sometimes bark at people im friends with.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 14, 2013)

baptizedinblood said:


>



Instead of that smiley, I looked at your display pic and took that as your response. Hilarity ensued.


----------



## zakattak192 (Mar 14, 2013)

I've been lurking this whole time, and... I really just don't know what to say about all this.

I'm mostly bothered by the fact that the Australian furry doesn't think he's a kangaroo or something awesome like that. 

Shit, I wish I was a kangaroo...

Maybe some day.


----------



## Brill (Mar 14, 2013)

zakattak192 said:


> I've been lurking this whole time, and... I really just don't know what to say about all this.
> 
> I'm mostly bothered by the fact that the Australian furry doesn't think he's a kangaroo or something awesome like that.
> 
> ...



Nah. I was raised with my only friend being a dog..

The kangeroos would always scratch us.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 14, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> For real?



Yes. How have you never heard of furries? Ever heard of Friendship is Magic?


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 14, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Nah. I was raised with my only friend being a dog..
> 
> The kangeroos would always scratch us.


I went to the zoo in January. I can confirm that showcase Kangaroos are also asses.


----------



## Brill (Mar 14, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Yes. How have you never heard of furries? Ever heard of Friendship is Magic?



You mean, my little pony: friendship is magic 
or if your Russian, Friendship is a miracal


----------



## Randy (Mar 14, 2013)

ghstofperdition said:


> I don't see how it's flawed since people have the exact same choice when it comes to entering this particular thread, or any thread for that matter.



I think there's a difference between contributing to an ongoing thread and thinking YOUR issue warrants having a thread of YOUR own where YOU'RE the centerpiece. I like Lox but its definitely a little...attention gettery and the existence of said thread is a little bit of incistence on getting people to validate whatever traits or preferences are expressed by the OP.

He chose to share this information and specifically asked for feedback, so it shouldnt surprise anybody when he gets some. I'll also mention that there is a responsibility to us to try to be reasonable (read: not judgemental pricks) when we answer. Even if you have something harsh to say, you could have the courtesy offer something positive.

With regard to the furry thing, I think its a little dumb and unreasonable to act so confused about it. Far as I can tell, its a really really broad term to describe everything from an appreciation for certain art to a full on sexual fetish. I could go on a whole rant about attacking anybody's preferences but beyond that, Lox is a high school kid. Considering how popular anime and all that kinda stuff is, liking human-animals or whatever else isn't all that atypical. I dont think that or people even knowing that effect the overall ability to get along with your peers.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Mar 14, 2013)

Randy said:


> He chose to share this information and specifically asked for feedback, so it shouldnt surprise anybody when he gets some. I'll also mention that there is a responsibility to us to try to be reasonable (read: not judgemental pricks) when we answer. Even if you have something harsh to say, you could have the courtesy offer something positive.



This^

I agree with Randy 100% on this part, no matter the issue I don't see the difficulty with being reasonable or atleast not negative in your way of delivering your opinions. Tact is an important value to have an excercise in every day situations.


----------



## kamello (Mar 14, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Hah, so I'm not the only person lurking this thread, eating popcorn.  (no offense to anyone)



ohh thanks, now I don't feel alone


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 14, 2013)

Randy said:


> I think there's a difference between contributing to an ongoing thread and thinking YOUR issue warrants having a thread of YOUR own where YOU'RE the centerpiece. I like Lox but its definitely a little...attention gettery and the existence of said thread is a little bit of incistence on getting people to validate whatever traits or preferences are expressed by the OP.
> 
> He chose to share this information and specifically asked for feedback, so it shouldnt surprise anybody when he gets some. I'll also mention that there is a responsibility to us to try to be reasonable (read: not judgemental pricks) when we answer. Even if you have something harsh to say, you could have the courtesy offer something positive.
> 
> With regard to the furry thing, I think its a little dumb and unreasonable to act so confused about it. Far as I can tell, its a really really broad term to describe everything from an appreciation for certain art to a full on sexual fetish. I could go on a whole rant about attacking anybody's preferences but beyond that, Lox is a high school kid. Considering how popular anime and all that kinda stuff is, liking human-animals or whatever else isn't all that atypical. I don't think that or people even knowing that effect the overall ability to get along with your peers.




That's perfectly fair and reasonable. I agree. 
I just fail to see how being a furry (which as you correctly said, is a very broad term that encompasses many different meanings) and having piercings or longer hair, etc. has anything to do with something that is obviously an issue that relates more to just not understanding personal boundaries and/or not understanding how to cope with impulsiveness. 
I suppose you're right though. We all see it often in other topics. OP posts asking which Dean they should buy and a million and one people (I've been guilty of this too, so I'm not off the hook either) post about how Dean sucks and it just derails the hell out of the thread. I see this as a similar thing since some people (not all since there has been some very sound advice in here) just use this as a vehicle to express their distaste for whatever physical attributes Loxodrome has. 

That's where my only beef is coming from.


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 14, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Yes. How have you never heard of furries? Ever heard of Friendship is Magic?



Friendship is Magic???


----------



## User Name (Mar 14, 2013)

This thread....... LAWL


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 15, 2013)

No one seen this? (kinda offtopic, but it derailed into furry fandom discussion anyway)


----------



## incinerated_guitar (Mar 15, 2013)

^Fucking wut?



Oh, how I'm glad I'm out of high school lol. I got out just in time before the whole "swag movement" hit.

EDIT: Not laughing at their lifestyle, but at the whole "I believe I'm part wolf" thing, as that's genetically impossible...and fucking hilarious


----------



## Heroin (Mar 15, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> No one seen this? (kinda offtopic, but it derailed into furry fandom discussion anyway)


----------



## Brill (Mar 15, 2013)

Randy said:


> I think there's a difference between contributing to an ongoing thread and thinking YOUR issue warrants having a thread of YOUR own where YOU'RE the centerpiece. I like Lox but its definitely a little...attention gettery and the existence of said thread is a little bit of incistence on getting people to validate whatever traits or preferences are expressed by the OP.



I wad diagnosed with ADHD and ODD (opisitional difiance disorder) as a 8 year old. So maybe i do just seek attention sometimes.


On a serious note, i tried some of the stratigise suggested. The whole think before you act thing made me feel depressed at first, but it eventually stoped me from doing stupid shit. So thanks to people who mentioned this.


----------



## Veldar (Mar 15, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Anyone?
> I go to school and do stupid shit, like make sexual comments, touch people inapropriatly. I know that a lot of teenagers do similar shut, but i know i go to far... People dont want to go near me, and often ignore me.
> 
> I know that people will comment with shit like "just stop". But i realky dont know how to "just stop".
> ...



Start a black metal band and write creepy scary fucked up lyrics to get it out of your system.

Or get a job in retail it does wonders for charisma I was a quiet nerd a year ago now I can pretty much talk to anyone.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Mar 15, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Start a black metal band and write creepy scary fucked up lyrics to get it out of your system.
> 
> Or get a job in retail it does wonders for charisma I was a quiet nerd a year ago now I can pretty much talk to anyone.



Plus you'll ideally make bank, then the next thread you post will be an NGD!


----------



## Leuchty (Mar 15, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Start a black metal band and write creepy scary fucked up lyrics to get it out of your system.
> 
> Or get a job in retail it does wonders for charisma I was a quiet nerd a year ago now I can pretty much talk to anyone.




Solid advice.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 15, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> On a serious note, i tried some of the stratigise suggested. The whole think before you act thing made me feel depressed at first, but it eventually stoped me from doing stupid shit. So thanks to people who mentioned this.



If you're being completely serious with this, I can see how it might make you feel a bit depressed actually. Whenever I notice that something in my nature is offensive or just undesirable to others and I make a conscious decision to change it, it requires that I think more before acting. 

But sometimes you can make yourself feel bad about who it is you feel you are when you have to make a conscious decision not to do something you feel compelled to do.

It gets easier.

This may be an oversimplified case, but I used to do really strange things to get myself to stop doing things like sitting on my hands to stop biting my nails. I feel like I seem strange to people when I do these types of things, but it's really me saving myself from myself so that I can better coexist (even though nail biting doesn't really hinder my abililty to interact successfully with others; I just thought it was gross even though it's something I did compulsively).


----------



## baptizedinblood (Mar 15, 2013)

Veldar said:


> Or get a job in retail it does wonders for charisma I was a quiet nerd a year ago now I can pretty much talk to anyone.



This.

Although you may learn to hate people after working retail; you'll still be forced to interact and socialize a lot more, which may help you out a bit.


----------



## caskettheclown (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't expect your problems to go away overnight. It takes a lot of time and hard work to get to where you want to be. 
For a while I was creepy and weird as well but slowly grew out of it due to having to get a job and things like that. Don't get me wrong i'm still creepy and weird but my friends/girlfriend are that way too. There is just a time and place for everything is all.

You say you are going to two therapists? Are they helping at all? Has it been a reasonable amount of time to tell? If they aren't helping then i'd find another person to go to PRONTO!

When you talk to people, generally people you don't know just find something that relates to them no matter how big or small it is. Hell i've made a bunch of friends at work just by asking them about the weather or engaging in boring small talk. Small talk leads to big talk...well leads to more personal talk. Make yourself relatable and people will generally like you better despite whatever issues you have going on in life.

Have a positive outlook on things, or at least act like it when around people. So many times i've wanted to go nuts over something but I don't. When someone asks me about whatever it is I just shrug it off and tell them i'm not too worried about it and that life goes on. Even if i'm freaking the hell out on the inside about it.

Another thing, you just have to learn to accept that the general public/society doesn't like some things or frowns upon it. For instance the piercings you have might not be something that people are generally accepting of where you live. Same with long hair. Possibly other things, these are just something you'll have to find out for yourself. Remember changing your appearance doesn't change who you are though. 
I had long hair for a couple years, it looked horrible most of the time and people wouldn't hire me because of it and looked at me weird and so on. At the time I didn't care but there comes a time when you have to adapt a bit to progress in life. To get a job or find a gf/bf.

Myself I am a very odd person. I'm a Juggalo, a Brony and many other things. You wouldn't know it by seeing me in public most of the time cause I just dress in jeans and a t shirt. Certain things you don't have to flaunt everywhere. Again time and place for everything. Keep some things to yourself or among your group of friends.

last but not least, find an outlet to channel all your bad emotions/energy into. For me personally, its in writing music. Specifically hip hop/horrorcore music and some metal. It gets all the sick twisted thoughts I have onto paper or online and out of me. Then I decide to keep it to work on later or delete it. Many people paint or draw to help cope with life. Just find something you enjoy doing, doesn't have to be something you are good at either. After a while you find that you start to change a little bit for the better, you aren't controlled by your emotions as much.

Best of luck to you man. I didn't read every post in this thread so if i'm just saying what everyone is saying then just call me an asshole and move on.


----------



## Danukenator (Mar 16, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Friendship is Magic???



 Google it if you don't know what it is. Same goes for furry, IICR wikipedia has a good article on it.

EDIT: The dude above me even has an avatar of a character from the show.


----------



## texshred777 (Mar 16, 2013)

We took our son to a pediatrician due to his behavior in school, and the doc was ready to call it ADHD and put him on meds. 

After getting referrals to specialists we found out he's not at all ADHD, he's in the Autism spectrum. Since taking him to therapy, he's doing much better in school. He still has impulse control issues, which is a continuing challenge. 

The point is, if your doc isn't doing their job-fire them. There are therapies available which may help you with your challenge, Lox. If it takes meds to improve your quality of life, take them. But there are other options.

edit:
With all that said, I also agree with Randy. There does seem to be some attention seeking. I'm not judging, but don't expect everyone to be tolerant of things they see as a taboo or "weird". People will judge you by your appearance too, whether right or wrong-it is what it is. When it comes down to it, talk to a professional who can guide you in developing social skills. As others have mentioned, if you have social skills having tattoos/piercings/fedoras/etc can be overlooked.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 16, 2013)

texshred777 said:


> We took our son to a pediatrician due to his behavior in school, and the doc was ready to call it ADHD and put him on meds.
> 
> After getting referrals to specialists we found out he's not at all ADHD, he's in the Autism spectrum. Since taking him to therapy, he's doing much better in school. He still has impulse control issues, which is a continuing challenge.
> 
> The point is, if your doc isn't doing their job-fire them. There are therapies available which may help you with your challenge, Lox. If it takes meds to improve your quality of life, take them. But there are other options.



This is some of the best advice in here. As I've said before, just because the doctor visits are free does not mean that they are useful or helpful. Your doctors strike me as the type that just haphazardly throws out a diagnosis, hands you a script, and kicks you out the door without even so much as talking to you or referring you for having tests done. This is not medical care. This is quackery and can even make your symptoms worse. 

New doctors please, and ones that will actually take a look at you and help you.


----------



## RevelGTR (Mar 16, 2013)

It's true that getting a job can help with this kind if thing. I started working for my dads business when I was 13. I now work there and at a grocery store. It turned me from a slobby arrogant asshole to a friendly, charismatic guy. You seem like a good guy, and professional help plus a good solid job would likely work wonders.


----------



## Pav (Mar 17, 2013)

Step one to becoming less creepy: if you have prominent, visible facial piercings, take them out. Figured that one out the hard way.


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 17, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> No one seen this? (kinda offtopic, but it derailed into furry fandom discussion anyway)




What.


The.


Flying.


Fuck.



"Gangs are just poseurs. They just want attention. The pack, we're a family."

I didn't know whether to laugh or feel bad. Still don't. lol

The kid with the sword who was caught with the skull of a dog who went missing made me chuckle. Not because of the dog dying. That's atrociously fucked up. But, because he's scrawny, overly fashionable, thinks he's a wolf and MIGHT HAVE KILLED A DOG AND KEPT ITS SKULL. He's lucky I wasn't the owner of that dog. Very lucky.


----------



## Pav (Mar 17, 2013)

straightshreddd said:


> What.
> 
> 
> The.
> ...



Within 5 years or so those kids will re-watch these videos and have the same reaction.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 17, 2013)

Pav said:


> Within 5 years or so those kids will re-watch these videos and have the same reaction.



QFT. 

Replaying some of the memories of the things I've said and done as a kid, I wanna go back in time and beat the hell out of myself...


----------



## BornToLooze (Mar 17, 2013)

I can kind of see where you're coming from since I was one of the weird kids in high school because despite the fact that I'm into cars and guns and normal stuff, I'm also into anime and cosplay and everything and no matter how you look at it, wanting to dress up like this for a hobby is pretty weird.







Also, when I was growing up basically the way I learned was if you even so much as looked at a girl wrong it was sexual harassment and you would end up in jail. So I was freaked out the first time I saw a girl hug someone she wasn't married to or very serious with. But there is also a limit to what you can do too. You just have to think before you act, if it sounds like a good idea, it probably isn't.

And I do say get a job where you have to interact with people. I used to be where I would just stare at my feet or mess with my phone or go smoke or something when I was around someone I didn't know, but because of my job I can at least bullshit my way through a conversation with some one. It doesn't so much have to be a sales job or something where you're always having to interact with people, because if I had to I would probably end up beating the shit out of somebody because of how stupid some people are. But just something where every now and then where you can talk to someone that comes in. It doesn't have to be anything serious but like if they say something about how their car broke down, you could talk about how something happened to your car, or someone you know saw something crazy happen to someone's car or some kind of stuff like that. You don't have to care about it, but try and keep up with some kind of news stuff so you'll always have something you could talk about. It could be football scores or the government trying to ban something. Just something kind of current.

And someone said you had long hair and piercings, and even though I liked having long hair, someone told my boss about how they had some hippie working for them. So even though I'm good at my job, I was still a hippie (even though I hate most people.) Despite what most people say, they do judge you on how you look, so even if you have long hair, and even if you look good with long hair, people will still judge you based on it. Even now, I have a mohawk, but when I'm at work I wear a hat so I look like a normal guy who buzzes his hair, so people treat me like I'm a normal guy, not some freak. So even though you might like having long hair and wearing a dog collar or whatever, you will get further if you look "normal". When I was a junior I was really into the emo thing and wore tight pants, emo looking shirts, my hair combed to the side, chains, all that kind of stuff and a couple times I wore eyeliner, and people treated me like a freak. When I was a senior I wore normal jeans, button up shirts, had my hair a little shorter, and everybody treated just like they would anyone else. Acted completely the same, but looked different and everyone treated me different.

Basically, just try and think before you act, it will take a while to get used to, but it really helps. And people think you're a freak just based on what you wear and what you're in to. I don't know what kind of school you go to, but I went to 2 different ones. At the first one, you liked football, had short hair, liked football, were a jock, liked football, and wore American Eagle, Hollister type stuff or you were a freak and were bullied. The second one had a bunch of different stuff people were into, be it sports, band, being in a band, whatever, but the whole cosplay/furry/anime/anything like that still didn't fly. So while you can still be into that, don't tell everybody, you could be the most normal guy in the world and they will still think you're a freak. You can still have your group of friends you do that with, but don't tell everybody about it, you know what I mean?

Basically, think before you act, don't tell everybody you're into something that isn't "normal" and try to get a job where you have to talk to people every now and then. And while getting a haircut might help, if you're in a band, play as many shows as you can and make sure everyone you go to school with knows that and comes to see your band, and boom, you can still be a freak, but girls will fall in love with you. Or you might end up like me. The only girl that liked you because you play guitar has more of a mustache that you do.

EDIT: holy shit, that was a lot longer than I was originally planning.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow, I though people were like that (those werewolf kids) in all high school in United States. I have been living in a lie.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 17, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Wow, I though people were like that (those werewolf kids) in all high school in United States. I have been living in a lie.


We have canine brothers and sisters in every high school and college campus in America. Most people don't notice us because were not some poseur gang looking for attention..

- Don "Blackwolf" Vito


----------



## Watty (Mar 17, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> I wad diagnosed with ADHD and ODD (opisitional difiance disorder) as a 8 year old. So maybe i do just seek attention sometimes.
> 
> On a serious note, i tried some of the stratigise suggested. The whole think before you act thing made me feel depressed at first, but it eventually stoped me from doing stupid shit. So thanks to people who mentioned this.



While I don't have any insight into the conditions you cite, I still think that we're ultimately in control of our actions. So, despite you being more prone to seek the attention, you're still the one to make the conscious decision to do what you're going to do. Also, based on the pic of yourself you posted in the related thread, I'd say you've made a conscious choice to look a certain way, which in turn is perceived as a certain kind of personality. If you want people to like you without having to go through the "getting to know you're not really a weird guy as you might externally appear" phase, you'd have to change yourself. Thus, it's up to you whether or not you want to cater to yourself or to others.



baptizedinblood said:


> Although you may learn to hate people after working retail; you'll still be forced to interact and socialize a lot more, which may help you out a bit.



There's no "may" in there man....you WILL end up hating people. It's a fact of the industry. I think everyone should be required to work at least 3 months in retail, if not only to be less rude and ridiculous to those people who make a career out of it. My 5 years was plenty...

As to the on topic portion of this argument; yes. My time in several retail outlets helped me interact a lot more effectively with people and I'd recommend it to anyone who doesn't necessarily feel confident around others.


----------



## beersponge (Mar 17, 2013)

Eric Christian seems very cool, the others are clearly Satanists on bath salts and spice, so my advice is to start a toenail collection, and maybe predict the apocalypse using a compass and some tweezers. Best of luck, hang in there, & remember -- If your Aunt had Balls, She'd Be Your Uncle.


----------



## Brill (Mar 18, 2013)

One thing ive found useful is this advice i heard on the internet.

"count to 10 before you do anything"


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 18, 2013)

Do so silently, otherwise you'll be the creepy guy who counts to ten all the time.

Yeah I know The Count does that all the time, but he's a fly motherfucker.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 18, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> Im currently seeing 2 therapists for other bullshit, and when i do bring shit like this up, thry just side track to other non related shit.



Try another therapist. Ive been to a few. The last one i saw just liked to hear himself talk. Do unto others is good advice. Keep trying to work it out. When you feel awkward and dont know what to say and some dumb shit is about to spew forth, thats a good time to not talk. Its rare that touching is appropriate aside from a greeting hug (easy on those for now)

Im not a real religious guy, but my limited exposure makes me thing this Jesus fella is actually a pretty good role model, real or imagined....try to help some people out, charity, listen to someone that needs to talk (like you it sounds like), help someone move house. Stuff like that gets you out of your own head and youll learn more about u. At the very least youll sleep better!


----------



## ilyti (Mar 18, 2013)

Loxodrome said:


> One thing ive found useful is this advice i heard on the internet.
> 
> "count to 10 before you do anything"



Was that from this thread, or is that a subtle way of saying you haven't been able to use any of the advice in here?

No, you said some of this advice has been helpful, I know. I'm just curious if you're planning on doing anything about those "therapists" you're seeing. If you can't talk to them, or they won't listen to what your real problems are, then by all means, do whatever it takes to dump them and find new help. Even if your parents have to get involved. There should be no shame in telling them, especially if it's obvious to your parents that you're not really making progress. If you have to come to SSO for help, get a new therapist/second opinion/diagnosis. We're not professionals, we can only sympathize.


----------



## Brill (Mar 18, 2013)

ilyti said:


> Was that from this thread, or is that a subtle way of saying you haven't been able to use any of the advice in here?
> 
> No, you said some of this advice has been helpful, I know. I'm just curious if you're planning on doing anything about those "therapists" you're seeing. If you can't talk to them, or they won't listen to what your real problems are, then by all means, do whatever it takes to dump them and find new help. Even if your parents have to get involved. There should be no shame in telling them, especially if it's obvious to your parents that you're not really making progress. If you have to come to SSO for help, get a new therapist/second opinion/diagnosis. We're not professionals, we can only sympathize.


 
Posting for advice on SS.org is free so I ythought "why not?". As for therapists, I haven't seen them yet, one is like a monthly therapist, and the other just came down with the flu.
I live alone and don't have contact with my perants.
I have found the advice in this thread useful, and I do thank everyone on here for the advice they have given.


----------



## ZEBOV (Mar 19, 2013)

I call bullshit. The OP is a troll.


----------



## JLP2005 (Mar 19, 2013)

You know you need to get your shit together when ZEBOV calls you a troll.


----------



## Dehumanized (Mar 19, 2013)

How the fuck cares if they think you're creepy? People used to call me pervert when I was younger and I didn't even realize I did anything perverted. Later in High school chicks actually digged being touched by someone who did it with a little more confidence.

You should know that the line between creepy and confident is suuuuuuper thin. I think it all comes down to your intent, if you're just being your self-amused self and you're throwing out sexual remarks and touching people without expecting a response, you'll be fine. If you're in it to get your fair share of the females in school, then it's creepy. "Everyone else gets to fuck her, maybe she won't mind me grabbing her ass!" That's the shit that will get you in trouble..

I say, keep it light. Be yourself, be the guy who's a little perverted but don't be it for reelZ^. It lies in your intent and how you do it, like I said.. people thought I was creepy until I changed my approach.. Women like men who take what they want  Doing so in a rapist way however, is not the way to go... Good luck!


----------



## Fiction (Mar 19, 2013)

He's creepiness isn't being well conceived, so from that I gather he has crossed the line of confidence vs creepy.


----------



## MythicSquirrel (Mar 19, 2013)

Dehumanized said:


> Later in High school chicks actually digged being touched by someone who did it with a little more confidence.








I don't think the best way to learn how to touch a female is through being considered a pervert.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 20, 2013)

ZEBOV said:


> I call bullshit. The OP is a troll.



I dont think so, check his other posts out


----------



## tedtan (Mar 20, 2013)

brutalwizard said:


> So did you bring up "shit like this" or have you never seen these people?


 
I think he means that he hasn't been back to the therapist since he started this thread, so he hasn't yet had a chance to work with them on the points brought up in here (but I could be wrong).


----------



## Dehumanized (Mar 20, 2013)

MythicSquirrel said:


> I don't think the best way to learn how to touch a female is through being considered a pervert.



Everything is relative and judgement is determined by individual definitions and comprehensions of unconscious and more often conscious actions. He thinks he's a pervert, hence people consider him a pervert. He may not be aware of his beliefs, but he damn sure believes it. Women didn't care what I did in school, they cared about the way I did it. I actually experimented with this, on the same people. 

The days I felt like a fucking insecure creep, girls were most likely to not want to be around me. The days I felt like a fucking champ and didn't give a shit if people thought I was creepy and just acted through my own intentions and kept my focus out of my head, there was plenty of mutually accepted grabbing. 

You can play casanova if you like, you can say "I respect women and women needs a gentle and caring man who will nurture them with love and money" but that's your stuff. However, everything is relative and everything is debatable. I might also say "Dude, if people honestly feel you're a creep, maybe you should reconsider the way you think and act" but don't do it because you think people THINK you're a creep. You need more valid evidence than that, because what you think you become.


----------



## flint757 (Mar 20, 2013)

It's bad advice though either way. The majority of people who fall in the socially awkward/creepy category are not going to be able to do what you described and the ramifications are quite large when it backfires. It isn't that you're necessarily wrong, but it is bad general advice to be giving (especially to someone who is obviously socially awkward).

Based on what the OP is saying he doesn't find what he does creepy until he gives it some thought later too. So confidence, in the way you describe it, is not the issue. People who pull off what you describe usually were never creepy to begin with as well. He, at the very least, if he were going to take your advice at all, work on being relatively normal first, actually being able to talk to people, figure out how to tell what people are thinking before he acts/speaks, and cut down the bizarre jokes and shit that coupled with touching probably make women nervous (and not in a good way). At that point figuring out others boundaries is not so guess and check which would make your advice somewhat more applicable (although I still wouldn't recommend it).


----------



## Dehumanized (Mar 20, 2013)

I can see your point and I fully understand what you're saying. I believe things like this can be resolved by understanding psychology and people in general. Sure, the advice may not have been the best in this case, but from my experience it's the advice that once helped me. You could be socially awkward if you have asberger's syndrome, bipolar or ADD/ADHD and in that case this would be really, really horrible advice haha  but in general, people who are insecure should know that I speak the truth. Like I said however it is all a matter of definition and in my reality it is what it is.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Mar 20, 2013)

Dehumanized said:


> I can see your point and I fully understand what you're saying. I believe things like this can be resolved by understanding psychology and people in general. Sure, the advice may not have been the best in this case, but from my experience it's the advice that once helped me. You could be socially awkward if you have asberger's syndrome, bipolar or ADD/ADHD and in that case this would be really, really horrible advice haha  but in general, people who are insecure should know that I speak the truth. Like I said however it is all a matter of definition and in my reality it is what it is.



He said he was diagnosed with ADHD a page back


----------



## JoeyW (Mar 21, 2013)

Man, have you tried just smoking a joint?


----------



## Dehumanized (Mar 21, 2013)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> He said he was diagnosed with ADHD a page back



Damn my inability to read entire threads! I think that if you have case you'd like to explain.. why don't you just mention these, apparantly determening factors in the beginning? I for one, don't want to read 7 pages before learning he actually has a disorder  well well


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Mar 21, 2013)

JoeyW said:


> Man, have you tried just smoking a joint?


----------

